# Intel i7-11800H Ridiculous R20 Score



## Valour549 (Jun 16, 2021)

@unclewebb 

I know you're working on TS for the 11th Gen Intel CPU's, which probably for most users are the i7-11800H. Any idea on what's being done here to get this ridiculous score on Cinebench R20? Also how come only the IA Voltage needed to be offset?


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 16, 2021)

Valour549 said:


> Any idea on what's being done here to get this ridiculous score on Cinebench R20?


Looks like a big increase in IPC for the 11th Gen H series. Maybe Intel needs to put this development team in charge of their under performing 11th Gen desktop CPUs.

Finally some decent laptop cooling. It peaked at 104W and only 72°C. The heatsink and fan in many high performance gaming laptops are a farce by comparison.



Valour549 said:


> Also how come only the IA Voltage needed to be offset?


My desktop 10850K is the same. Setting only the core voltage offset slider is good enough. Not sure why. I do not have access to a wide variety of CPUs so I am not sure what Intel CPUs work this way.



Valour549 said:


> I know you're working on TS for the 11th Gen Intel CPU's


I do not own or have access to any 11th Gen hardware, desktop or mobile. I usually just sit back and assume that ThrottleStop more or less works correctly. It can take 6 months or a year before I hear anything good or bad.


----------

